# Can't take the trans out of park. PLEASE HELP!!!



## gwp (Sep 12, 2004)

95 Maxima
My daughter has to leave back to college tomorrow. Please help me get this thing out of park. The shifter button will not depress. We have tried turning the key to ACC, pushing the brake, and nothing. Is this some safety measure indicating something is malfunctioning? Thanks so much


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i dont know whats wrong, but in the mean time go check the tranny fluid level and quality. 

if it looks like anything but red, or smells burnt it needs replacing(you can do this yourself, do a search on this site)...and if its low on fluid(check the cold side of course) fill it with some dexron III/mercon. low fluid might cause it to not want to shift...just a guess though.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

gwp said:


> 95 Maxima
> My daughter has to leave back to college tomorrow. Please help me get this thing out of park. The shifter button will not depress. We have tried turning the key to ACC, pushing the brake, and nothing. Is this some safety measure indicating something is malfunctioning? Thanks so much


The brake pedal must be depressed before the transmission can be shifted out of Park. The switch attached to the brake pedal may be defective or has moved such that it is not activated.

Lew


----------

